# PTE Academic Score Delayed



## Palani (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi, I have taken up the PTE-A exam on APR 02, 2017. Still, I did not receive my score report. It has already crossed more than two weeks. I have called to PTE Customer care multiple times, but there was no use. Every time when I call they are asking me to wait for a couple of days. I have sent email also. But there is no proper response from their end. Please let me know what I have to do from my end to get the Score report.

Has anyone faced this issue before? Please help


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Palani said:


> Hi, I have taken up the PTE-A exam on APR 02, 2017. Still, I did not receive my score report. It has already crossed more than two weeks. I have called to PTE Customer care multiple times, but there was no use. Every time when I call they are asking me to wait for a couple of days. I have sent email also. But there is no proper response from their end. Please let me know what I have to do from my end to get the Score report.
> 
> Has anyone faced this issue before? Please help


You should consider that Australia has just come off of a 4 (four) day long weekend (most businesses are shut) for Easter. 

If your scores weren't ready by close of business on Thursday, there's absolutely no way that they would have been ready for today (Tuesday 18 April), as this is the first day back for this work week.

You really have no other option but to check back every few days to see if your exam has been scored and entered into their system (by your own admission, they have told you this as well).

I know that hurry up and wait is easier said than done but, in your case, that's the only option that you have.


----------



## Palani (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for your reply.
Also, when I try to login to the Pearson site, it is saying "My account is restricted to login". When I contacted customer care they said that once my report is generated, the restriction will be removed. Not sure when will I get.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

I heard that it takes less than one week ?!


----------



## Palani (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes, Usually we will get the report within five days. But my case is exceptional


----------



## Palani (Apr 18, 2017)

Still I did not receive my Score report. It has already crossed 20 days. Don't know what to do?? Can any one help me pls?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

*PTE Test Center ?*



Palani said:


> Still I did not receive my Score report. It has already crossed 20 days. Don't know what to do?? Can any one help me pls?


hi palani,

where did u take ur PTE test ?


----------



## Palani (Apr 18, 2017)

I have taken up the test @ Pearson Professional Center, Bangalore.


----------



## Prem0625 (Mar 15, 2016)

Palani said:


> I have taken up the test @ Pearson Professional Center, Bangalore.


Hi Palani, 

Did you get your results.? was it as you expected .?

Thanks
prem


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi palani, you didn’t mention about your result? Will you tell me Were you satisfied by your scores? As i am also facing the same issue


----------

